# Can't Enter Safe Mode, Blank Screen After Boot, 0xc00000e9



## Erik94 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello, guys!
Yesterday I've bought a new PC and successfully installed Windows 8.1.
After a few installations of software (vlc, utorrent...) I've had a blue error screen, after that I can't even get into login screen, windows just won't load "an unexpected i/o error has occurred 0xc00000e9"
I've tried to boot from usb with my windows 8.1, but after Asrock logo (sometimes even without it ) it is just a blank screen.
I can't get into safe mode either ( don't know how. F8 won't work ). First time I've managed to do this while booting the same usb, but now it won't work.
I've tried to install windows 10 on usb and oh yes... it booted after almost 2-3 hours of waiting and everything was very slow. I could not install it due to mbr error. Windows sees my SSD and HDD, so they must be fine, right?
So I installed a new copy of windows 10 into my usb ( gpt, fat32 ).
And... now I can't get past black screen after booting. I see basic screen with windows 10 + memory test. I select windows 10 install or recovery tools, I see Asrock logo and... black screen.
Same with windows 7. "Windows is loading files" and then there is just a black screen.
My motherboard is Asrock z170 Pro4s.
Help me please, I don't know what to do.
I am very sorry for my english.
Best,
Erik


----------

